# Solved: Cant activate windows 8.1



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi i am trying to activate windows, when i click activate in system it does nothing. If i try and do it from metro it comes up with

c:\users\username\appdata\local\packages\...\aaa_settingspageactivate.settingcontent-ms the remote procedure call failed

help please?

Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you called Microsoft?


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

it wont even go that far the error comes up before


----------



## foxtra (Nov 14, 2009)

I think Dave is means actually calling a MS service representative
http://support2.microsoft.com/gp/customer-service-phone-numbers


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

for support on the problem? not the activation hotline?


----------



## foxtra (Nov 14, 2009)

I would start with calling customer service and having them redirect you to where they think you need to call!


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

Living in Australia customer service would prob cost $600/sec


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

The call to Microsoft for activations is free.


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

I cant get to activation. an error comes up before it gets there


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The most common reason is a corrupted registry. But, assuming this is a fresh install,and, If you can get into a Command Prompt, with Admin rights, copy and paste this to reregister the RPC , and see if it helps:

*Powershell -ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register $Env:SystemRoot\WinStore\AppxManifest.xml*


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

that seemed to go through ok but still the same issue, clean install 1 week ago


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Pick up the phone and CALL Microsoft, all activation issue are free of charge!

Or call the OEM of this machine?


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

I dont think anyone understands what i am trying to say in system information when i click activate windows nothing happens so i cannot activate anyway cant get to the screen with my id to read to the activation hotline. I have attached a picture and highlighted in the bottom right of the screen when i click that activate windows button nothing happens just stays on the screen you see in the picture. Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Where did you get this copy of Windows 8 that you have installed?


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

I used the install windows with a product key, so from the official ms servers. The key was in use on another machine, which i did not realise. I have since uninstalled the key from the other machine.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Since this copy is activated on another machine, then you must remove the OS from the other machine.
Then you will need to CALL Microsoft to transfer the license to the new machine.


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

I cant get that far to ring though please see attached screenshot in earlier post


----------



## closetvibes (Nov 30, 2014)

if your key is what most keys are then you can not do this legitimately ... most keys are 1:1 meaning 1 key = 1 pc , even deactivating an os still means it is licensed to that machine 

if you have a microsoft account sign in , on the home page select support then select chat or call after it loads the page click on setup and installation support , the rest is easy to work out , talk to the tech online and they will either activate it or they wont 

the aussie activation number is 1800 642 008


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How you can forget that the key is in use on anther computer - is a puzzle to me



> The key was in use on another machine, which i did not realise. I have since uninstalled the key from the other machine.


However you cannot uninstall a key - you uninstall the OS
AND as has been said - it then depends on what type of licence it was

That is determined by how the other installation was made
If it was a pre-installed Windows on an OEM computer eg a branded Dell etc then it cannot be installed on another computer.

Either way - the progress if possible is to be made by contacting the FREE activation phone line already provided and if you do NOT respond to any of the prompts you will then be put in contact with a human - a real person rather than the automated message response


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have two windows 8.1 keys, i was upgrading two systems and accidentally used the same key twice instead of both once


----------



## morgs64 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thread closed. I am unable to communicate the problem correctly, as no one understands what i am trying to say in regards to not being able to get into activation. So i feel it is no longer worth proceeding. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect we all understand what you are saying - and that is - I believe that you cannot activate online as when you attempt to do so the error message is received


What we are saying is IMHO - in that case you will need to speak to Microsoft on the telephone, explain the situation and see what their response is


Alternatively unless I am misunderstanding NOW what you are saying - presuming that this 8.1 that will not activate can simply be uninstalled - you then reinstall and this time you use the licence key - that you meant to use in the first place.


Also of course when you contact Microsoft BY TELEPHONE - they will provide the means to YOU for them to obtain from the computer and the installed 8.1 the necessary details - to enable them to decide whether to grant you activation - as their grant does not rely on you being able to activate online


Finally even if you had not decided that there was a communication problem I doubt very much if any further assistance could be given - other than the advice already posted - albeit that we are of course keen to help as much as possible


Good luck with it


----------

